# Moving to Portugal while working remotely to the UK



## rod_maf (8 mo ago)

I’m planning to move to Portugal, but intend to continue working to the UK remotely. I’m permanent in a company already working remotely and would like to be informed on pay and taxes before talking to them. Can anyone advise regarding pay and taxes once living in Portugal? That is, how does the company pay? Pounds to a British bank account, euros to a Portuguese bank account? Do I need to become a Portuguese contractor and invoice them? And this way will I be paid in pounds? How exactly is the paperwork if I live permanently in Portugal?
What I don’t want is companies taking advantage of people living abroad to pay less than what would be expected in the UK pay scale.
(No worries re the residence permit as I am a EU citizen married to a Portuguese citizen. My main issue is re pay and job/paper arrangements to be able to work for the UK.)
Any advice, knowledgeable accountants in Portugal that know re this matter, and other shared similar experiences would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ManuelUrdi (27 d ago)

Hello. You may be eligible for a sort of 50% tax discount over 10 years. It's the "residente não habitual" (Non regular residents) fiscal status. But it applies to only some professions. You may check this below (I think there's also an English version, but couldn't find it)


https://portaldascomunidades.mne.gov.pt/images/GADG/IRS__Regime_Fiscal_Residente_N%C3%A3o_Habitual.pdf


----------

